# New here. I need help.



## Rhodes (May 16, 2013)

Hello everyone. I don't know how frequently people visit this site but I just wanted to share this. I think need help.

Ever since I was 10 years old i've felt so weird. I can almost exactly pinpoint the moment I started feeling weird. I'm now 20 and just a few days ago decided to actually google the way I was feeling just to see what came up. I saw all these posts about DP and DR I quickly realized this is what I had. 10 years. For 10 years i've had this. I kinda managed to ignore if for the most part over these last years, but I think that's just because I thought I was the only one that felt this way. Now that I know it's an actually disorder I know i'm going to have an hard time ignoring it. I'm so insanely scared. I don't know what to do. I'm afraid this will never go away.

-My Past-

I've always been a really anxious person. I guess I have my reasons. My father is an alcoholic and my mom moved away to another country when I was just 7 years old. But even though all that happened, there's never been anything but love in my family. I've never been abused. And even though my mom moved to another country, we've always kept in touch, and I do visit her sometimes. I've gotten nothing but love from my mom and dad.

I remember my dad took me to see a therapist when I was 11. I just didn't know how to describe the way I felt. Only thing I could say was that the life just "did feel like it wasn't happening".

And now i'm here. I don't really know what i'm hoping to get out of posting this one here. I just know I need help.

thanks you,

Rhodes


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

wow 10 years, you are brave my friend. during my 2nd month of having this i was ready to be done with life. The hope that you have that it will get better is amazing, you need to keep that hope going.

read this blog, this guy overcame it and he still comes on this site to help. unresolved emotional issues from the past are a major part, so reading this wil help a lot. I REALLY RECOMMEND IT IT.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/167-how-emotional-abuse-causes-dp-and-how-you-can-recover/


----------



## kaylablair (May 15, 2013)

You are not alone, I am 19 and am in the same boat. I kinda always knew something was wrong but could never pinpoint it until I found out about DP. Stay strong.


----------



## napravisebe (May 24, 2013)

Hey there.

I suffered from DP for about two years, from when I was about 8. It didn't happen so often, as much as I remember and it lasted max for a day (until I fell asleep).

I also moved to another country with my family. It was because of war. I had no traumatic experiences as much as I recall.

I tried to explain DP to people as a feeling when you're long gone from home and then you come back and everything feels different. This is something most people can relate to. But then again it's not even close to it.


----------

